# desk lamps for a 10 gallon?



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a desk lamp kinda thingy for my 10 gal setup. Haven't set it up yet just looking for the equipment first. I was wondering if anyone uses a desk lamp for their 10 gal and where can I find one for cheap? Do you think the ones stocked at menards/homedepot are suitable? Would they be able to withstand the high wattage?

Any cost effective suggestions?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

After doung a little search on ebay (http://desc.shop.ebay.com/items/?_n...Lamps_US&_odkw=13w+desk+lamp&_osacat=0&_rdc=1) you might just want to buy proper lights for the 10g rather than pay more for something that isn't made (or priced right) for fish tanks.

Try www.ahsupply.com for the best PC lights around.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I don't trust my skills in installing light fixtures. I was looking at the desk lamps because they looked attractive with the open top style. So would you suggest I just get a regular hood? I want something fancy looking because this tank will be on display.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

So I was reading RexRigg's minimum light threshold article http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html. And I followed his equation:

"Well find the surface area of your tank in square inches. Then take the LSI number you want to reach. Multiply the surface area by the LSI. Take the result and divide it by the LUX rating of your chosen light."

So for a 10gal it would be: (Dimensions)20x11=220x(Targeted LSI)30=6,600/(Desired LUX)6700=0.985...

So does that mean I can go with .98 watts per gallon or something? If I'm not getting the picture please explain.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Honestly, it all depends on what you want to grow and what type of lights you are using. If you are using T5 high output lights with very good reflectors then 1 wpg will be enough to most grow high light plants. But if you are using regular t8 or t12 fluorescent bulbs with no reflector then 1 wpg is probably enough to grow moss and maybe anubias.

The really important part of buying lights is to buy a light with a very good reflector. ahsupply.com has very good reflectors that capture light from the back side of the bulb and redirect it into the tank. Their lights are easy to install since they come with instructions and they look like new age-spacy lights on their own (that's why I recommended them). Its certainly ok if you don't want to go that route though. 

To be able to comfortably grow most plants, I recommend you go with at a 36w power compact bulb. Smaller tanks tend to need higher wattage to get the same growing conditions. So 36w will put you in the category of upper-medium light.

Try ebay, and craigslist.com there are plenty of deals there if you look long enough.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks Zapins I will look around if there aren't any I'll just go buy one i guess. I'll post the setup once I get all the equipment.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Go to a thrift store, they will probably have one that you like if you keep checking them. I got a really nice one for $30 at office depot for a small fish bowl. I don't know your budget, but I'd say the same would be $5 at a yard sale or thrift store.


----------

